# Next gen xbox



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Anyone no when a new xbox will be released or is the 360 here for a while longer??? What's the rumours????

Cheers Simon.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

have heard nothing mate. think the 360 will be around for a few more years at least.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I read somewhere Microsoft are going to be releasing a BluRay drive for the 360 soon to replace the HD DVD drive. So chances are it will be around for a while yet.


----------



## linkup101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I reckon the 360 has another 18 months before "xbox v.3.0" comes to market, things do have a habit of moving fast in the gaming world.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

anything new announced at E3 is that it works with the existing and past xbox 360's

so seems rather than make a new console they're concentrating on getting new things on the existing one


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm interesting. So as you say not a new console just upgrading the current on. What they got in mind besides the Blu-ray???


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/microsoft-e3/

watch that, lot of info on future stuff


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Cheers mate I'll have a look at that


----------

